# infernalcaretaker - The Adeptus Mechanicus Project



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, those of you who know me have heard me banging on about getting this project off the ground for somewhere around 5 years or so - and now I have!

First off, a little background 

Since I began playing back in 1992 (2nd ed Veteran!) I have always loved the fluff, mythos and models surrounding the Adeptus Mechanicus, specifically the Explorator forces, and the somewhat deranged manner in which they pursue rumours of forgotten technology across vast expanses of the galaxy. 

The army appeals to me as a modeller for the most part, as I am almost unable to put anything together without converting it! I do so love to convert...

With every codex that GW release, as well as looking at it for it coolness, new units and rules, I also look at them with a view to finding a suitable codex to use as a 'Counts As' force for a true Explorator force.

I tried using the Guard codex, but ended up getting sidetracked by too many Leman Russ tanks, and turning it into a Tech-Guard themed Leafblower...

For my second attempt, I decided to write a list and settle on it, and not get sidetracked by trying to make the army competitive...

It took quite a lot of plotting and scheming, but in the end, I was able to come up with a list that I was quite happy with as every unit had a suitable (and visually satisfying!) 'Counts As' within the Dark Eldar Codex 

I kept in mind that the majority of an Explorator force is made up of servitors of varying functions and sizes, as well as the esoteric creations of the techpriests themselves.

Therefore, I decided to base the list around a Haemoneculi Coven 

The main theme of the force will be that of a planetside Explorator team, which is reacting to a threat to one of its dig sites or encampments, with units of Servitors and various Robot-Constructs, re-tasked from their duties as a makeshift defence force, supplemented by a unit of mighty Battle-Praetorians!

Here is the starting 1250pt list I will be creating the miniatures for, as part of the Heresy Painting Challenge run by Humakt.

*HQ*

Magos Explorator (Biologis)
Servo Arm
Experimental Flamer Unit
Chirugeon Sampling Array

_**COUNTS AS**_

Haemoneculus Ancient
Agoniser
Liquifier Gun
Animus Vitae

I have yet to choose a model to represent my Senior Magos, although I have a few candidates, I want to keep him as inorganic as possible, so I am considering using a Cairn Wraith, with a vast array of trailing cables and Servo-Mechandrites 

*(HQ)*

Tech Priest Explorator (Reductor)
Servo Arm
Experimental Flamer Unit
Homing Beacon

_**COUNTS AS**_

Haemoneculus
Agoniser
Liquifier Gun
Webway Portal

This guy  This guy I have a model for!!!

I have a SQUAT Tech-Priest!

Yeah, I said it... so sue me!!!

His 'Webway Portal' is going to be something a little different, I intend to use one of These. An awesome model from Ramshackle Games, and entirely appropriate for Mechanicus (and Squat!) tech 

*(HQ)*

Tech Priest Explorator (Cybernetica)
Servo Arm
Experimental Flamer Unit

_**COUNTS AS**_

Haemoneculus
Agoniser
Liquifier Gun

This chap will quite likely be assembled using a normal Tech-Priest Enginseer, as I love the model, but of course, there will be conversions...¬¬

*Troops*

Re-tasked Servitor Maniple (9 Servitors)
Experimental Flamer Unit
Servitor Primus
Shears

_**COUNTS AS**_

9 Wracks
Liquefier Gun
Acothyst
Scissorhand

Servitors - pretty simple really! A variety of them, old and new, armed with a variety of tools to count as the wrack poisoned weapons 

*Troops*

Re-tasked Servitor Maniple (8 Servitors)
Experimental Flamer Unit
Servitor Primus
Shears

_**COUNTS AS**_

9 Wracks
Liquefier Gun
Acothyst
Scissorhand

Servitors - pretty simple really! A variety of them, old and new, armed with a variety of tools to count as the wrack poisoned weapons 

*Transports*

2 x Re-tasked Bulk Cargo Lifter
Various experimental tech, pressed into service in a makeshift manner (how unorthodox!!!)

_**COUNTS AS**_

2x Raiders
Flickerfields
Night Shields
Dark Lances

I intend to use These, but with a slight (!) modification - no tracks! and the front will become the rear, with a set of Land Speeder Storm-esque engines instead of an assault ramp, a large anti-grav plate underneath, and a small cargo loading ramp at the front. A servitor manned Lascannon in the cupola will mount on the top of the cab.

*Elites*

7 Battle Praetorians
Experimental Flame Unit
Praetorian Primus
Shears

_**COUNTS AS**_

7 Grotesques
Liquefier Gun
Aberration
Scissorhand

These guys will be BIG. I have a set of meganob bodies sat to one side for their construction, and a vast variety of dreadnought-type combat arms, ready to magnetize onto these Battle-Ready beasties, I am mucking about with various designs for their STC track units, a couple of prototypes will be put up here when I have modeled some more in CAD 

*Heavy Support*

Re-tasked Bulk Cargo Lifter
Experimental Weapons Test bed
Various experimental tech, pressed into service in a makeshift manner (how unorthodox!!!)

_**COUNTS AS**_

Ravager
3 Dark Lances
Night Shields
Flickerfield

Another Ramshackle GNU, the weapons unit will be a tracked unit parked in the flatbed with a mighty weapon I have pinched from an AT:43 Therian Baal walker - suffice to say, it is BIG, and will have a myriad of attendant Tech Priests and Servitors fawning around it 

*Heavy Support*

Re-tasked Mining Servitor
Mining Meltas
Mining Claws

_**COUNTS AS**_

Talos Pain Engine
Additional Close Combat Weapon
Chain Flails
Twin Linked Heat Lance

This will be a creation of some randomness, a track unit armed with servo arms, and a de-chaosified defiler claw, with a couple of multi-meltas strapped to it!

So, there it is, apologies for the rambling route!!!

1250pts of Mechanicus Goodness 

My next post will provide pictures of the first Servitor unit I have been painting up this weekend, the before pictures are taken, but the WIP and final pictures are yet to be done, better get a shift on as my deadline for finishing them is tomorrow!!!

Signing Off

InfernalCaretaker


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

This is a dead sexy idea! Way to think outside the box on building your list! +Rep for sure.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This sounds like a great idea.

I always wanted to use THESE guys to start an AdMech army. Maybe they'll be a help to you.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

100th post! Time to celebrate!!! :yahoo:

And with my celebrations come pictures!

First, some WIP shots of the servitors, only a couple of conversions, but sometimes a simple aesthetic pleases me greatly 

Servitor Primus (Acothyst)










Experimental Flamer (Liquifier Gun)



















Jes Goodwin Classics!










Group Shot










Next we have them in their painted glory!

Sadly, my camera is a little... good? I think my painting looks better at tabletop distance!!! The flash is also a little bright and there are some stark shots, but hopefully, you get the idea!!!

(note to self - borrow light tent from Boss...)

Group Shot










Servitor Primus










Buzzsaw










Random Servitor A










Experimental Flamer and Friends










One of the Goodwin's with Random Servitors A and B










The paint scheme was looted from blog post over at My Wargame, with the exceptions that I used a 50:50 mix of Shadow Grey and Black for the bodysuits, and 50:50 Shadow Grey and Tin Bitz for the basecoat on the metal.

Overall I am extremely happy with the results, they look generic, well used, and utilitarian, just what I would expect from an assortment of servitors formed into a maniple to defend their eccentric masters!!!

I have another 9 of these guys to build and paint over the next month, and once they are done, I imagine i will move onto either the Mining Unit (Talos) or some of the mighty Praetorians... fear not! The Red of Mars will feature in my paint scheme later on!!!

Thanks for looking folks, signing off!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

They look very nice, a good solid job.

A tip for taking photos, which I am far from great at, is to use a decent lamp to light your minis or, better still, sunlight. If you use a flash it will wash out the colour of your photos and you get a lot of glare.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Right, light tent acquired!!!

I think these look much more like how my eyes see them!!!

Group Shot










Buzz










Servitor Primus










Goodwin










Random Servitor










Experimental Flamer










Second Random Servitor










Third Random Servitor










Whaddya Think Folks?


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

What's this? Another update? MADNESS!

Yup, I have found a burst of energy, and have assembled the unit of 9 servitors this evening!!!

Here are a couple of taster shots, this unit will contain 3 more of my classic Jes Goodwin Servitors 

Servitor Primus










Experimental Flamer



















A shot of 3 of the other combat servitors... all of whom seem to have old Pit Slave weapons... *eyes bitz box suspiciously* hmmm...










This unit is going to be painted for May's Army Painting Challenge run by Humakt - someone told me it was always best to get the generic, multiples of units out of the way first - and whilst i have tried to make all my servitors at least slightly unique, there are more of them in the army than any other unit... ¬¬


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

very very nice concept. I love counts-as armies when they are done well. And I must say you are fitting the bill. Cheers!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Many thanks Skari 

One of the reasons that the army has taken me so long to settle on a codex, is that I wanted to use miniatures which statlines track across to the models which they are counting as - its actually quite a hard thing to do (for me at least) I think I am a little too much of a perfectionist at times, but I am very happy that Dark Eldar have so many units that fit the bill, and I believe will be fun to build, paint and play with 

I am especially looking forward to getting on with my Combat Praetorian (Grotesque) unit... I just need to bodge together 7 sets of suitable track units!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice looking! For some reason, looking at your models, they make me think of the Borg from Star Trek lol. Lovin what your doing though! +Rep!


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome, One thing I would think to see in an AD Mech army is the ability to hack/crash other army tech. The Magos might have the ability to mess with machine spirits and even disrupt servitors.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Loki1416 said:


> Very nice looking! For some reason, looking at your models, they make me think of the Borg from Star Trek lol. Lovin what your doing though! +Rep!


Thankee kindly! I reckon Jes was watching Next Gen when he sculpted them!!! The thought had crossed my mind just after I finished painting them and I allowed myself a wry smile of crossover silliness... 



crabpuff said:


> Awesome, One thing I would think to see in an AD Mech army is the ability to hack/crash other army tech. The Magos might have the ability to mess with machine spirits and even disrupt servitors.


Almost Tech-Heresy here! Lmao! Meddling with impure technology?!?!? That could get you turned into a servitor faster than you could say "By the Omnissiah!!!"

Its a shame i can't use Anrakyr the Traveller in this army.... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

A quick shot of the second Servitor Maniple, primed and ready to paint:










More soon!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Good to see your putting those modles you got from to good use dave.
looking forward to see more work done, and hopefully seeing it down the club one night.

oh, and if i come acroos any more servitors, i give you a shout.


(note to oneself, must make a start on getting all my inquisitor henchmen sorted out)


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Very cool army idea, and so far very well executed.

The limited palette and structure of the prosthetics, also reminded me of the Borg. Which isn't exactly a good thing. It's a clear look, but I'm not sure it helps sell Ad-Mech as an army.

So far my only real criticism is your limited palette. The servitors look like they have maybe 4 colors and a wash. Which while not bad, and certainly tabletop worthy . . . I think they would look So much better with more colors: differentiating hoses, rivets, wounds, optics, system lights, machine grease/oil, etc. Right now they're good, but they could be so much more.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I wish you the best as this project has an enormous amount of potential. You have a great start and I am excited to see this progress.

Keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Very cool army idea, and so far very well executed.
> 
> The limited palette and structure of the prosthetics, also reminded me of the Borg. Which isn't exactly a good thing. It's a clear look, but I'm not sure it helps sell Ad-Mech as an army.
> 
> So far my only real criticism is your limited palette. The servitors look like they have maybe 4 colors and a wash. Which while not bad, and certainly tabletop worthy . . . I think they would look So much better with more colors: differentiating hoses, rivets, wounds, optics, system lights, machine grease/oil, etc. Right now they're good, but they could be so much more.


I appreciate the feedback, thanks 

The reason I am sticking to the limited palette currently, is that I want the servitors to look... almost generic and dull, as they do. When I saw the tutorial over at My Wargame, I knew it was what I had always expected Servitors to look like. To the Mechanicum, they are just a means to a purpose, monotasked, mindless units which often get forgotten and neglected, but in this case, have been hastily re-programmed to band together and protect their mechanical masters 

The palette of the army will increase as I progress, when I get around to the Praetorian Battle Servitors, the hue of the skin, and the rust of the metal will still be there as a basecoat, but as Praetorians are revered amongst the Mechanicum Tech Guard, these will show signs of regular maintenance and repair, like you say, different colour cables for fresh repairs/ modifications, shiny rivets where panels have been removed and replaced etc. In addition, to show their importance within the Mechanicum hierarchy (and as designated Protectors) the palette will be increased to include splashes of Martian Red on hoods etc 

The vehicles of the army will all be heavily weathered from use, but will be red as a base colour, with much more detail picked out than the Servitors.

:grin:


----------



## pookie9121 (Apr 17, 2012)

Fantastic idea for an army. I am following this and waiting for new updates.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

nice work, 

shameless plug but have you seen my ad mech prayer?


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

love your work bloody brilliant ive always wanted to build a Mechanicus army but my ultra marines take up all my free time, the only thing i didnt like was the dude carrying that huge flamer if you could just imagine the weight of that thing its just dont seem right to me, but i love all the rest


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

rich11762 said:


> the only thing i didnt like was the dude carrying that huge flamer if you could just imagine the weight of that thing its just dont seem right to me, but i love all the rest


Cheers Dude 

With regard to the flamer unit - he should be augmented enough to be able to carry it, and lobotomised enough not to feel it!!!

UPDATE:

Awaiting a delivery in the post... pics when it arrives!!! Watch this space...¬¬


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

THE DELIVERY HAS ARRIVED!

Many thanks to the guys @ Ramshackle Games!

In my first post I mentioned I would be using their awesome Gnu model as the basis for my Ravager and Raider 'counts as' so I ordered the first one so I could do some sizing up for the components I would have to fabricate to create the 'Cargo-Lifter' look I am after...

I have a few photos of the loose components I am planning on using hereafter - I am going to have to build a new Deck area - as I need a longer, flatter area than the one provided with the kit - and I am planning on fabricating the engine unit, grav plate and suspensor bars using the Rapid Prototyper I have freedom of access to... 

So, pictures!

Components for use:










Rough lineup of components (Front View):










CAD mock up of Cargo-Lifter:










Underneath View:










Engine Assembly:










The black components in the above images are those which I intend to Rapid Prototype. Now, some of you may think 'Why not make them in Plasticard?' To which I would answer - Despite having the skills, and love for the styrene material - to get that 'STC' look, and repeatability across the army of these models, I have decided that plasticard would be too time consuming, and, as I have the prototyper, and each set of components will be less than a 4 hour print time...

Anyhoo, more pictures!

Now, bearing in mind that this is a Cargo-Lifter, here is a mock up shot with some cargo - in this case, a Mining Laser - only a rough assemblage at the moment, but I am considering using it as the armament for the Ravager... 










Now, alongside painting the second Servitor maniple (see previous posts) over the course of the next month I will be assembling and painting 3 of these wee beasties, as some clever numpty has invited me to a tournament where a small 600pt force of allies is allowed to join a main force... more on this later - suffice to say, the end of June is looming!!!

Also in my package from Ramshackle, I obtained the first of my two Webway Portal 'Counts As' Markers...

THEY'RE HUUUUUGE!










Here it is on a 120x80mm base...










Now, no Termite would be complete without a SQUAT to summon it...










That's right, as promised, I have assembled my Squat Enginseer - from entirely 2nd Ed 40k components!:biggrin:










Armed with an Agoniser and Liquifier Gun, represented by the Servo Arm and Hand Flamer - this little dude is the first of my Magi to grace my Mechanicus Force!

Let us know what you think folks - there will be more updates this week - including a tournament army list, and some more photos as work progresses!

TTFN!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats really great. This is going to be such a fantastic army and I am defenitely going to be following your progress. 

The gnu is a fantastic model already, and it is a good choice and fits fantastically with the army. I am also a big fan of the teleport homer, especially with the addition of the squat! 

Rep to you good sir!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well aren't you just the bees knees, having a 3d printer!

The cargo lifter looks really slick and the Imperial Mole is sweet. At this point I'm willing to wager most players have never even seen or heard of them! They'll surely raise some eyebrows.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Cheers Guys :grin:

UPDATE:

Another you cry? What is this madness!?

Progress...

Some assembly...



















There seemed to be a 4 hour gap in our printing schedule today...










Shiny goodness!

Dry-fit of components...
































































Now, once these parts are attached permanently, I need to construct a front loading ramp, and add all the small details, more hatches, handholds, deck chequer-plating, cables etc etc, and get it mounted on a flying base...

Lots to do... hopefully some more updates later in the week!

Signing Off...


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

A non-model update... *sadface*

Over the last few days, I have been umming and aahing about what I could take as a small 600pt Combat Patrol force to complement my main Necron force at an upcoming tournament...

Necrons you say? Why yes indeed  it seemed appropriate to me that my 600pt patrol (which is added to a 1400pt Battle Force for the last 2 games) could be made up of elements of an Explorator force investigating a disturbance on near their dig site, only to find a force of Necrons engaging an enemy force...

So, the Mechanicus would surely 'help' the Necrons, no ulterior motives about picking up remnants after the battle for investigation... no, no, no! Such a thing would be Techno-Heresy!

But it couldn't hurt to look... right?

:biggrin:

So, bearing in mind I need to paint a large portion of my force to achieve this, I started hacking ideas around, and came up with the following...

Limations for Force Org:

0 HQ
1-4 Troops
0-1 Elites
0-2 Fast Attack
0-1 Heavy Support

No armour greater than 33, no ordnance, no more than 3 wounds (except swarms) no 2+ armour...

Troops:

5 Kabalite Warriors, Blaster
_5 Tech Guard with Advanced Melta_

10 Kabalite Warriors, Dark Lance
_10 Tech Guard with Rapier Laser Destroyer_

Venom, Flickerfield, Night Shields, Splinter Cannon
_Mechanicum Land Speeder Storm with Hailfire Cannons_

10 Wracks, 2 Liquifier Guns, Acothyst, Scissorhand
_Servitors_

Raider, Flickerfield, Night Shields
_Cargo Lifter_

Ravager, Disentigrators, Flickerfield, Night Shields
_Cargo Lifter carrying Pulsed Mining Laser_

600pts

Now, I hear ya, its the end of May already, and that looks like I have to paint EVERYTHING apart from the 8 Servitors I have already completed...

Not quite...:victory:

Does anyone remember in my first post that I mentioned a Tech Guard army that ended up as a Leafblower?

Engage Recycle Mode!

I have over 30 kasrkin in Martian Red Battleplate, which i spent an absolute AGE painting 2 years ago, and whom have been in the box until this month since around a year ago  

Helmet cables were added, aquilas were filed off, and awesomeness was created!

I will stick some pictures up a little later 

This leaves me with only 2 servitors and 3 vehicles to paint...

*WINNING*

However, much converting needs to be done to the Land Speeder Storm - I have one in a box somewhere, hopefully I haven't cannibalized too many components from it... over the last few years... ¬¬

So, here is my up-to-date To-Do list:

*Modelling:*

Finish first Cargo Lifter (Ravager)

Order and assemble second Cargo Lifter

Assemble land Speeder Storm - replace missing parts/convert to have large Gatling cannons - servitor pilot etc

*Painting*

Paint 2x Cargo Lifters

Paint Land Speeder Storm

Paint 2 Servitors (part of unit of 9 for Humakt's painting challenge!)

Drybrush bases on 15 Techguard to finish them

Paint Servo Skulls as Pain Tokens

So a pretty small list (for me!) as per usual I will more than likely leave a lot of this until the week before the tournament... despite promising myself I won't... guess I am a sucker for deadlines!

Should get some pics up this evening folks, TTFN!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Pics of Tech Guard!

(as promised!)

'Blaster' Squad










'Blaster'










Half of the 'Dark Lance' unit



















It feels good to be able to recycle old armies!!!


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

This is a really nice project - I look forward to seeing your completed Adeptus Mechanicus Army.

It would be a thrill to see this on the battlefield =)


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Those tech-guard look really nice.

They remind me a lot of the Crimson Guard from G.I.Joe.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those storm troopers look great. The red is very nice and smooth. Simple but very effective, well done.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

The second Servitor Maniple is complete!!!

Group Shot:










Servitor Primus:










Various:










Jes Goodwins:
(5 of these painted now!)










Experimental Flamer and Friend:










So, my 2 basic troop units are now painted! Huzzah!

Additionally, I have finished painting 8 servo skulls to act as pain tokens, some pictures of these will follow shortly!

Currently working on the 'Venom' counts as, using a Land Speeder Storm, I have settled on two pairs of Exterminator Autocannons as the armament, to represent the two Splinter Cannons, pics will follow soon!!

Signing Off!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

This is so very cool!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Quick update:

Servo Skull Pain Tokens!



















Images are a bit dark for some reason... ah well!

The 'Storm is 50% assembled, photos later!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Disassembled shot of the Modified Land Speeder Storm:

'Counts As' a Venom with Night Shields and Splinter Cannons:










I will post up some better pictures of this beastie in the next couple of days, as the painting has progressed quite quickly!

TTFN! k:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Interesting. I like how you kept the concept and the colours consistent throughout! very cool!
+rep


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

>>INCOMING UPDATE<<

>>MESSAGE COMMENCES...<<

Hey guys!

I have a veritable FEAST of pictures for you this evening!!!

First up, my Venom 'Counts As' - painting is complete, I am just awaiting the arrival of some transfers, and a final coat of varnish to finish :



















CoD streetlamps are here utilised as 'Field Projectors' for the Night Shield and Flickerfield...



















The Exterminator Autocannons represent an Experimental Weapons system for delivering Fragmentary Chemical Warheads ('Counts As' 2 Splinter Cannons)










I need to start using a better camera I think - in the photos the paint has come out very flat, and a little pink - this is very irritating as it has 6 layers of red drybrushing and washing!!! In reality, it is a much deeper red, and looks nowhere near as flat... maybe I should start using a black background... ><

Anyhoo, enough self-flagellating about my lack of photography skills! 

More Pictures!!!

Assembly has been completed on the Ravager 'Counts As':
































































View of the 'Mining Laser' unit - 'Counts As' either 3 Disentigrators or 3 Dark Lances - currently configured for Disentigrator firing patterns - they're nasty!














































Yes, that's right! I went as far as to make the Loading Ramp WORK! there will be some more scratches and wear marks added to this before painting, I am envisioning yellow and black Hazard Stripes for the ramp itself...










Shot showing the mesh inner deck, and the field projectors 










Comparison shot - The land speeder is a little larger than the Venom which it is representing, but I am quite confident that the Raider/Ravager hull is around the correct length, if a lot wider!

Well, that's all we have time for today folks - I have a number of supplies on order for transferring/basing vehicles, as well as some components for my Battle Praetorians!

Watch this space!

>>MESSAGE ENDS<<
>>SIGNING OFF<<


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think those look awesome. The landspeeder might be a touch bland compared to the rest of your force. You were pretty consistent earlier about including mechanicus iconography and I think it could use some.

The ravager is also looking quite good. The loading dock is wonderful touch! 
Again I'd advocate including some mechanicus seals/icons. I'd also suggested taking the underside ring off the space marine tank hatch. It just looks silly with all that space beneath the bevel.

Keep it up man!


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

thats some nice stuff you have...


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Been a while since I posted... lots of RL ogt in the way, and 6th edition, and stuff...

Short version - Army is (sadly) on hold until i work out what to do with it, as my entire tactics base has been nerfed by the loss of assault ability from the Webway Portal!!!

This makes me a sad panda...

On the plus side, Xmas is coming, and there is a Horus Heresy book with mechanicus units in it hanging around somewhere...

Threadomancy will resume when i have something to report!!!


----------

